# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë po mendoni në këto momente?

## pranvera bica

Pas nje dite  , e lodheshme apo e bukur,kur relaksohemi  fillojme te mendojme se cfare te mirash e cfare te ligash ka pasur kjo dite!Kemi realizuar ato qe kemi planifikuar apo jo!Me nje fjale mendojme gjera te ndryshme sejcili sipas menyres se vet!Prandaj vendosa ta rihap kete teme te bukur per mua!Atehere ju pyes te dashur miq ( jemi bere tashme)...cfare po mendoni ne keto momente?Teta! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kasumi

e qka po mendoj ,nga mesi i javes kam nje vizite pune ne nje shtet tjeter dhe po mendoj a do te kaloj kjo kriza me aeroplana qe ka kapluar pjesen me te madhe te shteteve apo duhet me ja msyre me tren apo veture .

----------


## gloreta

....................... Kur te vije koha te thyej pjatat.
Se stresi te merr ne qafe  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Enii

cudi edhe pse gjerat s'shkojne mire tani ... se caj koken fare !!!!! lol

----------


## e panjohura

Sa me shum qe kritikohem,aq me pake stresohem(per inati)

----------


## Milkway

Qysh me shku me ra me fjet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

Si do te jete koha neser.

----------


## gloreta

> Qysh me shku me ra me fjet



e thjeshte, vish pizhamat, hiq pandoflat, mbulohu me jorgan, bye  :perqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

> cudi edhe pse gjerat s'shkojne mire tani ... se caj koken fare !!!!! lol


Ti ke te drejte?
Po vras mendjen perse??????
Per njerez qe nuk i njof,e kisha fjalen?????????????????????????????????
lg

----------


## Milkway

> e thjeshte, vish pizhamat, hiq pandoflat, mbulohu me jorgan, bye


po edhe nje cop rrug qe duhet me bo  :ngerdheshje:  ...plus vet me ra edhe ma keq lool

----------


## Enii

> Ti ke te drejte?
> Po vras mendjen perse??????
> Per njerez qe nuk i njof,e kisha fjalen?????????????????????????????????
> lg


se di lol

perse ta vrasesh mendjen ne fund te fundit ... cka per te ndodh do ndodhi  :Lulja3:

----------


## e panjohura

> po edhe nje cop rrug qe duhet me bo  ...plus vet me ra edhe ma keq lool


Pse a tutesh naten a???? :Lulja3: hahaha

----------


## Milkway

> Pse a tutesh naten a????hahaha


Jo...jam msu mem knu te veshi nja gjysem ore  :perqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

> se di lol
> 
> perse ta vrasesh mendjen ne fund te fundit ... cka per te ndodh do ndodhi


Se kisha me ty Enni,kam 30min qe vras mendjen,ke te drejte...lol

----------


## gloreta

> Pse a tutesh naten a????hahaha



mi ecen naten ai ne enderr , i ziu se mos bie nga dritarja :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

> Se kisha me ty Enni,kam 30min qe vras mendjen,ke te drejte...lol



Warum?

he mendja per tu bere lemsh eshte, lere perin te dale vete.
Cfare ndodh te nesermen, i perket se nesermes, sot eshte sot :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

> Jo...jam msu mem knu te veshi nja gjysem ore


Ai,kollaj per kendim  qe te gjeje kengen une!Kishe po lyp me u perkund!?

----------


## martini1984

> se di lol
> 
> perse ta vrasesh mendjen ne fund te fundit ... cka per te ndodh do ndodhi


Tamam vetem somnanbulet ecin naten kur jane qorra :muah2:

----------


## Milkway

> Ai,kollaj per kendim  qe te gjeje kengen une!Kishe po lyp me u perkund!?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2mIn2jFyB8


Po e kom larg pc ....smuj me ngu  :perqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

Keto momente mendoj cfare kenge ti kendoj xhamise ta zeri gjumi.

Qengji i vogel lara lara
ca te zeza ca te bardha... :ngerdheshje:

----------

